# P U B S Meeting Tuesday 31st Map Of Venue



## Bribie G (29/7/12)

PUBS will be meeting at The Kruger Hall at Kallangur on Tuesday, be there around 7 pm. 

A number of brewers have been asking where the venue is, here's a map:

Edit, it's off Ann Street - the map shows the driveway in


----------



## bradsbrew (30/7/12)

Also we have the belgian mini comp. And dont forget your yeast swappies too. Also looks like I wont have a July newsletter either(bllody work), but fear not the August edition will be a cracker.

Cheers


----------



## starkesbier (31/7/12)

Good work Bribie! Beat me too it


----------



## bradsbrew (31/7/12)

Good to see some new faces tonight. And some good beers as well.

Cheers


----------



## Lakey (1/8/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Good to see some new faces tonight. And some good beers as well.
> 
> Cheers


 
Hey mate I am keen to come along to one of the meetings, wanted to go tonight but was working, just wondering how often you guys meet and if you have any get togethers coming up?


----------



## bradsbrew (1/8/12)

Lakey said:


> Hey mate I am keen to come along to one of the meetings, wanted to go tonight but was working, just wondering how often you guys meet and if you have any get togethers coming up?



Generally the last tuesday of each month. The next one is the 28th aug. There was talk of a brewday last night but dont know if we set a date or not.



Cheers


----------



## Lakey (1/8/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Generally the last tuesday of each month. The next one is the 28th aug. There was talk of a brewday last night but dont know if we set a date or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



Ok thanks mate I will keep my eye out for any info on next meeting.


----------



## Batz (1/8/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Good to see some new faces tonight. And some good beers as well.
> 
> Cheers




Sorry I couldn't make it guys, I'd only been home lest than a week and off to Brissy for anything beer related would not end well. Next month sounds good, I'm way overdue for a beer with my old mate Bribe. :icon_cheers: 

Batz


----------



## Bribie G (1/8/12)

bradsbrew said:


> Generally the last tuesday of each month. The next one is the 28th aug. There was talk of a brewday last night but dont know if we set a date or not.
> Cheers



Sometimes the use of Kruger Hall clashes with the Old Ladies Black Belt Nude Origami night (don't turn up by accident, they know what they want and they know how to get it) and it gets brought forward to the last-but-one Tuesday in the month, but that's only a couple of times a year. :icon_cheers: 

I'll post here when the brewday date / location is fixed. We have some club kegs and they get filled via brewdays, for service at the meetings. Edit: spare bed awaits Batz.


----------



## Smokomark (10/10/12)

When and where is the next P U B S meeting?
I'm keen to come and check it out.

Mark


----------



## Aydos (10/10/12)

smokomark said:


> When and where is the next P U B S meeting?
> I'm keen to come and check it out.
> 
> Mark




Mark the next one won't be until next month now as we just had the October meeting. If you want ill let you know by message if you give me your mobile. Just pm me.

Cheers
Aydan


----------



## Big E (1/11/12)

Is the next PUBS meeting on the 27th of November ?


----------



## bradsbrew (1/11/12)

Big E said:


> Is the next PUBS meeting on the 27th of November ?




The next Pubs meeting is on the 20th Nov.

Cheers


----------

